# Tanks and Jacksonville



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

Couple questions folks:
Does anyone have any 100 cu ft tanks that they are looking to sell/trade? I have a couple of 80s still in vip and hydro but I burn through them fast when i reach any kind of depth that I want something a little bigger.

Also, does anyone know of people that dive out of Jax area I could get hooked up with? I've been going with a charter and it's alright at best, but still your standard cattle boat. This weekend a couple of yahoos were using powerheads in close proximity to everyone and it made me nervous.

War Eagle (regardless)
-Doug


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Lot's to consider when upgrading tank sizes besides the volume. bouancy changes Aluminum vs HP steel vs LP steel. I use quite a bit of air as I get older but I just like the convenience of the AL 80's. good luck finding what you're wanting. As for the powerheads on a charter boat that seems dangerous. were they using them for "self-defense" from Sharks? Powerheads are a definite no-no on any boat I'm on.


----------



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> Lot's to consider when upgrading tank sizes besides the volume. bouancy changes Aluminum vs HP steel vs LP steel. I use quite a bit of air as I get older but I just like the convenience of the AL 80's. good luck finding what you're wanting. As for the powerheads on a charter boat that seems dangerous. were they using them for "self-defense" from Sharks? Powerheads are a definite no-no on any boat I'm on.


Na this moron was popping little 12" bar jacks, very unnecessary.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

They are equally unnecessary for "shark defense"

it's sad that a charter boat would allow it...
it's sad that someone thinks they need a powerhead for a MONSTER bar jack



AUDDT said:


> Na this moron was popping little 12" bar jacks, very unnecessary.


----------

